# Crew at Interval



## Hughesie (Mar 25, 2008)

i went to a production in Melbourne (CUB Malthouse Theatre, for you aussies) recently and loved it all a lot. i was standing in the foyer and i looked up to find the sound tech sitting there alone on the stairs leading up to the controlbooth.

after the show as i was going home i was thinking about why he was sitting there and it occurred to me that maybe he wanted some recognition for what he had done.

so my question is do other techs do that, sit out in audience view hoping to be congratulated, personalty i don't im normally de preping radios but sometimes i don't find time to sit on the edge of the sound riser and drink a bottle of water and talk to people about the show and the sound if they approach me.


----------



## Footer (Mar 25, 2008)

I usually try to escape the theatre as fast as possible, because the faster I get home the faster I can start doing other things. One placed I worked at had me housed literally across the street from the theatre, I could usually make it out the stage door and get across the street and be sitting on my porch with a drink in my hand before people made it to their cars. Most people have no clue what that person is doing back there, so really sitting around a waiting for someone to come up to you and go "that was great..." might take a while.


----------



## avkid (Mar 25, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> i went to a production in Melbourne (CUB Malthouse Theatre, for you aussies) recently and loved it all a lot. i was standing in the foyer and i looked up to find the sound tech sitting there alone on the stairs leading up to the controlbooth.


Maybe he was waiting for a ride, or the intern to get the mics from backstage.


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 25, 2008)

Now, I assumed, from the title of the thread that you saw the tech sitting there at intermission (interval for those who speak British english). That would seem more odd to me than if he was there after the show waiting for something. However, is is possible that the booth was stuffy (as many are) and he wanted some air. Maybe, heaven forbid, he wanted some real light as opposed to running lights, maybe he didn't want to listen to the stupid conversation the other techs in the booth were having. Or maybe he went to the bathroom and got locked out by accident and was waiting for someone with keys. The fact is, that seeking recognition seems to me to be the least likely reason.

I get out of the booth during intermission a lot, and I have to walk through the house. I go fill my water bottle or visit the restroom, or sometimes you have to check things that aren't working. There are a lot of reasons for a tech not to be in the booth at intermission.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> Now, I assumed, from the title of the thread that you saw the tech sitting there at intermission (interval for those who speak British english). That would seem more odd to me than if he was there after the show waiting for something. However, is is possible that the booth was stuffy (as many are) and he wanted some air. Maybe, heaven forbid, he wanted some real light as opposed to running lights, maybe he didn't want to listen to the stupid conversation the other techs in the booth were having. Or maybe he went to the bathroom and got locked out by accident and was waiting for someone with keys. The fact is, that seeking recognition seems to me to be the least likely reason.
> I get out of the booth during intermission a lot, and I have to walk through the house. I go fill my water bottle or visit the restroom, or sometimes you have to check things that aren't working. There are a lot of reasons for a tech not to be in the booth at intermission.



During intermission, it's usually a bathroom run (backstage so I don't have to fit the massive hoards in the lobby) and to get water for me. I also try to check with the deck crew and the actors to make sure everything is fine with them before signaling everyone to head back up. 

Some of the crew heads for a smoke break or to see if there are any leftover cookies (we get the broken ones) at the concession stand. Very few of my techs stay in the booth - in fact, I encourage them to get out for a few minutes just for a change of scene. Some of them stay in the lobby to visit as the theater tends to have a tight knit group of subscribers.

Charlie


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 28, 2008)

The only thing I would add is that a change of scenery for a few minutes is a good thing and helps to keep you sharp for act 2. It's really unlikely he was looking for recognition. I do like to chat with crew when I go to concerts or shows. Most of the time I find them happy to chat with someone who doesn't ask a lot of stupid questions. 

I took my 4 year old to the "Go Diego Live Tour" show a few months ago. As I walked past the lighting booth in the back of the house. I stopped, held up my son and pointed out the consoles. The Op looked at me with a blank face... expecting some sort of dumb question I'm sure. Instead I said to my son, "See that, there are two GrandMA's. That means the lights are going to be EXTRA cool for this show." I got a big smile and laugh from the Op.


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 28, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Instead I said to my son, "See that, there are two GrandMA's. That means the lights are going to be EXTRA cool for this show." I got a big smile and laugh from the Op.



it's good to see your bringing up your son in the right way, 

unlike charc's children (when he has em) 

their first word will be Leko


----------



## Footer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> it's good to see your bringing up your son in the right way,
> unlike charc's children (when he has em)
> their first word will be Leko



As long as it isn't woofer.


----------



## avkid (Mar 28, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> As long as it isn't woofer.


What's that supposed to mean??


----------



## Footer (Mar 28, 2008)

avkid said:


> What's that supposed to mean??


Your response should have been... as long as he doesn't start playing the drums...


----------



## Van (Mar 28, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> As long as it isn't woofer.


 
Or, God forbid, "sibilants, Sibilants, check..."

Waiting out in the house looking for recognition? He should be shot. Walking through the house? Unless it is the ONLY way to get in and out of the booth, and it is done in the most expedient, professional manner possible, then they should be shot!
Crew are a lot like children, except they should neither be seen or heard. 
< I hope my wife doesn't read this>

If you have to be seen by the audience/public then either;
A. If a sound Op. Establish an attitude of aloof disdain for the commoners who will never appreciate your talents.

B. Thumb through the collection of 45 backstage passes on your lanyard with the appearance of re-living the "most excellent times, dude." so that passers by will wish they could run a light board too.


----------

